# Mea culpa



## Cerberus87 (Jun 14, 2013)

It's been six months since I left TCoD. I had my reasons. I was getting pretty burnt out with some of the discussions and I felt it was time to leave. I also thought I didn't fit in because I'm male, straight and white in a place that has a large proportion of people who belong to the LGBT umbrella. 

However, it didn't justify me having an offensive signature as part of my leaving act. I admit it wasn't the best thing that I could've done. You, in a democratic and graceful act, didn't ban me for this, even though what I did was wrong. 

I'm here today because of something that reminded me of TCoD and I thought it would be nice to make amends with the past. 

Therefore, my dearest and most sincere apologies to the members and staff. I maybe won't come back because I'm on PokeCommunity most often, so this might be some sort of farewell.


----------

